# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Cysten in lever en nier,vergrote bijnier

## wiske01

Sinds eind augustus heb ik stekende, af en toe koliekachtige pijn in de linkerzij. Door de huisarts onderzocht, zij dacht aan blaasontsteking, urine gebracht en nagekeken; was het niet.

Een week later opnieuw urine brengen en weer een onderzoek aan de buik. geen blaasontsteking dus misschien een niersteen? 

Overleg met het ziekenhuis en besloten werd tot een CT scan omdat de wachttijd voor een echo meer dan 3 weken zou duren. Op deze scan was "iets" te zien, maar niet duidelijk genoeg. In ieder geval geen niersteen.

Een nieuwe CT scan, ditmaal met contrast. Na 2 weken :Mad:  hiervan eindelijk de uitslag. er was op de rand van de scan iets te zien; dit was een RIP in het kleine bekken. 
De bijnieren en nieren waren niet duidelijk, dus hiervan moet een MRI gemaakt.
Wel zit er in de linker nier 1 cyste en in de lever 2.

Advies1: een gyneacologische echo.
Advies 2: bijnier-protocol MRI scan.

De echo bij de gyn. is vorige week gemaakt. Er zit een cyste op de eierstok die weggehaald moet worden. Wordt waarschijnlijk december, maar "we wachten de uitslag van de MRI eerst af" zei de gyn.

Gister heb ik de MRI gehad, en krijg hopelijk volgende week dinsdag hiervan de uitslag.

Ben natuurlijk zelf ook aan het zoeken geweest, want de pijn zit hoger dan bij mijn eierstok het geval zou zijn. Zit net onder de ribbenboog.

Mijn bloeddruk was ook weer hoger geworden en ik kreeg hydrochloorthiazide 12,5 mg bij de metopronolol 100 mg.Dit slik ik al vanaf vorig jaar zomer.

Ik weet het niet meer, hebben jullie nog een idee wat het kan zijn?

Ik ben een vrouw van 52 en allang door de menopauze. laatste menstruatie was augustus 2001.

----------


## wiske01

heb de uitslag van de mri. Is nog niet echt duidelijk. De radioloog adviseert nu een punctie.

Wat is dat nu weer.

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte Wiske,

Het is niet makkelijk als er geen duidelijke antwoorden zijn!
Hopelijk brengt de punctie meer duidelijkheid!!

----------


## wiske01

Vanmorgen bij de internist geweest, men vermoedt een feochromocytoom. Moet nu stoppen met metopronolol en dan na een week 2 x 24 uurs urine opvangen en brengen voor onderzoek.
Bloed geprikt en longfoto gemaakt en over 2 weken weer terug.

Dus weer afwachten. 

Op het werk worden ze steeds negatiever; het lijkt of ze het niet begrijpen. Ik moet een 3 kwartier met de bus, ben totaal een uur onder weg en kan het niet opbrengen.

----------


## Agnes574

Wéér afwachten en in onzekerheid blijven met je klachten ... dat is lastig hé!

Dat ze op je werk geen begrip kunnen opbrengen vind ik zéér onterecht!

Moed houden!!
Sterkte Ag Xx

----------

